# Introducing New Faces at Strasslein



## Lisa Strass (Jan 12, 2007)

Mike and I were planning to get 1 horse in 2007... Well, somehow we've added three. I used to think minis were addicting, but that was nothing compared to these Shetlands! Please excuse the winter fuzzies on these guys, but we couldn't wait to share our news.

First is Wallstreet The Admiral Lambee Pie. "Addy" is a beautiful filly with a gorgeous head sired by the HOF stallion B&L's Rock "E" The Admiral and out of a HOF Michigan bred mare. Addy will be heading up to Belinda later this year to hit the show circuit.










Next is Martin's Mardi's Bonnie Belle. "Bonnie" is sired by B&L's Rock "E" Mardi Gra, who sired three 2006 Congress Champions. Bonnie has been exposed to an Arenosa stallion for a 2007 foal.






And finally, B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie, a son of Rock "E"!!! The day I bought Red Alert, there was another small Rock "E" stallion at the Martins that caught my eye. We are so pleased that Lee and Barb have allowed us to enter into a partnership with them on this wonderful stallion. Charlie will also be going to Belinda later in the year to see if he can follow in his brother's footsteps. Charlie has 3 full brothers who have won Congress GRAND Championships!!!











Thanks for letting us share our news.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 12, 2007)

Love the markings on Charlie's face!



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW Beautiful horses! Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## ownedbyapony (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Lisa and Mike,

Congrats on the new additions. Looks like it's going to be a fun summer for Strasslein Stables !!



:


----------



## Karen S (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats,

Will you be standing this new stallion to outside mares? He's going to make some nice babies!

Karen


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 13, 2007)

1-13-07 Hi! Beautiful animals! Loved the new young stallion -- stunning! Good luck! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your beautiful new horses.



:


----------



## Belinda (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa and Mike ,

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin You know we will have a fun year with , Frank, Charlie and Addy, and not to forget , Naughty



:

I did not know if you knew the son of Charlie that Amber and I have (that is for sale :bgrin ) made the Top 10 All star in the Two Year old Stallions under , and he also only about 38" small like his dad.. and he only went to 2 shows..

You all should get some very nice foals from him and the mares you have ..


----------



## SWA (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! :new_shocked: That Charlie is SOMETHIN'!!!!



: HUBBA HUBBA!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Devon (Jan 14, 2007)

LOVE Charlie Face!! :new_shocked:



:



:


----------



## Leeana (Jan 14, 2007)

Beautiful!

Bonnie is lovely, Charlie is just ...wow





They are all so lovely, you sure know how to shop lol :aktion033:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments. It does seem that the first thing (including the first post here) mentioned when seeing Charlie regards his facial markings. They are quite unique.



Karen S said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Will you be standing this new stallion to outside mares? He's going to make some nice babies!
> 
> Karen


We typically don't stand any of our stallions to the public. The primary reason is that we have limited space and really aren't set up to have lots of mares circulating in and out of here. Secondly, with both of us having full time jobs, we're limited on time. However, there are exceptions that we may consider on a case by case basis.



Leeana said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Bonnie is lovely, Charlie is just ...wow
> 
> ...


Thanks, Leeana. I love shopping for lots of things.... horses, horse tack, clothing, you name it! But paying the bills can be painful :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 15, 2007)

:



: Nice looking horses you got there. I hope they do well for you. Let us know how they do.

Also would love to see Charlie's foals, does he have any due this year.

CHARLIES HAS NEAT FACE MARKINGS.





take care,

melissa


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 15, 2007)

Wowzers! I LOVE Charlie! Now that is beauty!!!! Congrats!!! Can't wait to see them at Congress!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 16, 2007)

MBhorses said:


> Also would love to see Charlie's foals, does he have any due this year.



The Martins (located in Perkins, OK) did breed a handful of mares to Charlie last year. I will have to check with them to find out the exact number.


----------

